# R.I.P. Steve Irwin



## tan (Sep 4, 2006)

Did my hubby hear correctly on the radio or is someone pulling our leg??? Said he was killed by a Stingray?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

crickey, is Steve dead


----------



## Tim (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

According to this he is:

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20349888-2,00.html


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

wat the dickins


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

r your sources reliable


----------



## Gregory (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Yep he's goooooone.


http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,20349541-5001021,00.html


----------



## josho (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

what the!!!!!!!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

ARE YOU SURE


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

you guys serious?


----------



## Magpie (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I swear it was not me!!

Steve Irwin dead
EXCLUSIVE by reporters from The Courier-Mail, Brisbane
September 04, 2006 01:56pm
Article from: Font size: + -
Send this article: Print Email 

THE Crocodile Man, Steve Irwin, is dead.

He was killed in a freak accident in Cairns, police sources said.

It is understood he was killed by a sting-ray barb that went through his chest.

He was swimming off the Low Isles at Port Douglas filming an underwater documentary and that's when it occured.

Ambulance officers confirmed they attended a reef fatality this morning at Batt Reef off Port Douglas.

It is understood Mr Irwin was killed around midday, Eastern Australian time.

More soon


----------



## DanN (Sep 4, 2006)

That is so sad. I can't believe it.


----------



## snakegal (Sep 4, 2006)

*RIP*

OMG, I just heard too! :shock: 

Can't believe it! That's so sad! He was such an Aussie icon, and did great stuff eroding peoples fears of so many animals! Not to mention his work with conservation! 

God, still can't believe it! 

RIP Steve!


----------



## swampie (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve .


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Really? That's awful. His poor family. Thoughts for them


----------



## Kyro (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Just looked at current stories on 7, 9 &amp; 10 websites &amp; didn't see anything, think someone,s pulling your leg but hey, maybe not


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I hope not, i like that guy.........what a shock :shock: :shock:


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 4, 2006)

yes confirmed on channel 7 breaking news just then :cry: R.I.P steve


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I just saw this on the TV.
Please, no off colour remarks.


----------



## wil (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

bloody hell!


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Sep 4, 2006)

that sucks majorly im so upset he was a masive inspiration to so many and did so much for the australian tourism industry , environmental conservation ect ect this is so sad 

r.i.p steve irwin


----------



## koubee (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

OMG i can't belive it, poor stevo. My kids will be shattered when they get home.
So so sad, i thought steve was awesome, he'll be sadly missed. :cry:


----------



## ad (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't say I was a fan, but certainly shocked by this news.
I feel very much for his kids,
RIP Steve.


----------



## Mangles (Sep 4, 2006)

Just heard it myself.

No matter what people think of him, this is terrible, especially for his wife and two children.


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Looks like it's true! RIP Steve! I'm just shocked, how am I supposed to tell my kids, he's they're idol!!! We were just planning a trip to his zoo soon.


----------



## Kyro (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Take that back,just watched it on the news, his poor family


----------



## DanN (Sep 4, 2006)

God that is sad, he was a legend and will be sorely missed.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP steve, of all things a dam stingray, thats just imposible surely, havent seen it, wont believe it ill i do


----------



## alexr (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

OMG. I don't care what people said about him - I liked him and my kids thought he was really cool. 


Having nearly lost my wife recently I can only imagine how his family must feel.

What a shame. 

RIP Steve.


----------



## Lurk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Today is a sad day...He is one of the most excited,passionate and enthusiastic herpers....With a great knowledge and love for native Australia...It is painful to think of what his family must be going through.
He will be missed


----------



## Cuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve. My family thoughts to his family


----------



## GreatSage (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I meet him and he was a legend in my eyes R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Stung through the chest by a sting ray....and I thought Graeme would have eaten him! Crikey!


----------



## paul4 (Sep 4, 2006)

Seeya mate
I feel for his poor little children
Very sad


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 4, 2006)

That is absolutely shocking news!  I thought it was a joke, but that is just horrific!


----------



## Cuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP steve


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Sep 4, 2006)

Such sad news 

would be the first fatality to a stingray in australia i am pretty sure ?


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

its on the 7 website, the daily telegraph and i think its on the abc aswell, he did alot of good and will b missed, lets hope all his conservaton work will continue on, if this isnt true, i'll kill...lol


----------



## MDPython (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

How Very Sad,  and what a shock :shock: 

My condolences to the family....

Steve will be missed by many.

R.I.P


----------



## freddy (Sep 4, 2006)

thats bullshit i was heading up there in 2 weeks coz i wanted to meet him :cry:


----------



## Lurk (Sep 4, 2006)

I wish this was not true...Now I will cherish my dvd's even more,


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I thought he was great and love his zoo. So sad for his family, and a day after fathers day too. A big loss to Australia.


----------



## dames1978 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP steve.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Jesus! No one deserves that. He will be missed.


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

he knows my godfather, tony billing, one of the worlds leading experts on kiwis


----------



## cris (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah i thought it was BS, sorry for that last remark, thanks for taking it out mods.  
RIP I feel sorry for his family they will have to put up with a lot of crap from the press too.
Cant say i thought much of him but still sad to see him go.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I'm not a huge fan of his style, but he did immeasurable good for public education on herps as well as all things Aussie nature. And hey, the kids love him.
Condolences to his family and may his good work continue...


----------



## Magpie (Sep 4, 2006)

I've never hard of anyone being stung anywhere except the foot after treading on one. I assume he must have grabbed it to be stung in the chest with anough force for it to be fatal. 
Condolences to all the Irwin clan.


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

omg that is so sad, i havent yet been to his zoo but was planning on going soon 

R.I.P Steve


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP CROCC HUNTER :-( and to think i just finished watching him on austar very very sad


----------



## AnteUp (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

How sad. Just saw it on channel 7. RIP Steve


----------



## pugsly (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG

Just heard the news, such a tragedy for his family, friends, and all those who supported him. No matter what your veiws on Steve were, he was a treasure to Australia and especially the toursim sector. His work with animals and conservation is second to none, and I hope his work or legacy continues up there and conservation remains as the number 1 priority of this country.

RIP Steve, and best wishes to all his family...


----------



## FAY (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

His poor wife and children...........how sad!!

R.I.P Steve!


----------



## Pyror (Sep 4, 2006)

Shocking news! His tremendous contribution to conservation will never be forgotten.

RIP Steve..


----------



## tyrone (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

we love you steve, a true aussie legend


----------



## tempest (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

That is incredibly sad, I really feel for his family. He did a lot for this country and our wildlife and he was a real character at the same time.

RIP


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P Steve our all time ozzy icon.............................


----------



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

No, it's real.
those poor kids, and Terry.
i'm in shock, OMFG, i can't believe it.
R.I.P steve


----------



## Hickson (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Another great conservationist taken well before his time. 



Hix


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Oh my god!!

His poor Wife and Kids. Poor Him he did a lots of good stuff educating people about animals in a way that was fun even if you were thinking he was crazy.
Poor guy. I wish it wasnt true. I thought he was great and gutsy!!!

RIP

It just goes to show how well thought off he was it has only just become braking new and there are already threads about him


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Very sad, He is not the person to have died this way either.The barbs are coated with a horriable mucas or something. Black back rays are apparently the most dangerous. 
Shocking way to go. He will be missed right around the globe.


----------



## venom8 (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP........... To a legend to all young and old herpers. Great icon of Aust


----------



## snakegal (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



tyrone said:


> we love you steve, a true aussie legend



With you there! Such an aussie icon! He will no doubt be missed and mourned by so many people across the world!


----------



## mrjam (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

yes it is true just heard it on a seven news FLASH.apparently he was diving &amp; got stung by a stingray?????? it has not been confirmed what killed him.


----------



## Kersten (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Oh that's just horrible  I know people have already said this, but I don't think it really matters whether or not you were a "fan" of the guy, it's no less tragic. He was such a larger than life character, it's shocking to think of him dead.


----------



## mrjam (Sep 4, 2006)

*yes it is true*

yes it is true he is dead just heard it on a seven news flash apparently he was killed by a stingray while diving in queensland. :cry: :shock:


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

Very very sad. I wasn't a fan but he did a tremendous amount of good work in the field of conservation. I didn't like his style but he was a character and we need more characters.


----------



## snakey (Sep 4, 2006)

You will be sadly missed but NEVER FORGOTTEN
you are a true legend Steve in all our hearts may you rest in peace


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

:shock:


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

yea, i totally agree kersten, alot of people didnt like him but he is still a huge loss to the herping community of australia and the rest of the world


----------



## OuZo (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I can't believe it.....I love Steve Irwin...he always made me laugh :cry:

I just heard on the radio that it's believed Terri doesnt even know yet as she's trekking somewhere in Tasmania...I just hope she gets the news before she sees it in a newspaper :cry:


----------



## newtosnakes (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

the worst part of this is, his wife Terri is not aware of the fact that he is dead yet, she is trecking through Tasmania and is unreachable. Absolute condolences to his entire family. It has not sunk in yet, but a truly terrible loss to conservation as a whole.


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

What a shame!! A true Aussie legend in his field. His passion can never ever be exceeded. He was a true hero. Will be sorely missed by all his fans. Sympathy to his wife and children.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

still missed it on the news, missed 7 news, win only had crap about ballarat, still cant quite comprehend it yet untill i see it.
That will be one of the biggest funerals in australia i reckon, would kill to half half the knowledge in that guys little toe


----------



## caffiend (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm still in shock at the news :shock: ... You will be missed Steve mate xoxoxo


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

"It is believed his American-born wife Terri is trekking on Cradle Mountain in Tasmania and is yet to be told of her husband's death"

If it were true, how can media pubish such information before the family are told. Someone's either started a hoax report or someone's gonna get into trouble. I would be devestated to read about my husband's death in the paper or see it on TV before I was notified.


----------



## freedomfighter (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I must say I was shocked when I got a newsflash in my e-mail. It appears that he has indeed passed away. I still cannot believe it has happened. He was a great man and will never be forgotten for what he has done for this country, in particular, increasing public awareness and reducing the public fear of reptiles in general, not only by educating and aiding conservation, but also saving our wildlife from the ignorant who would have known no better.

Must have been a pretty large specimen to inflict a fatal injury. Most stingray injuries I've seen were relatively minor, and usually in the foot or leg, but to hear something like this is very surprising and even sadder. Steve will be sadly missed by all of us. My condolences go out to his family.

Ben


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 4, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## staffsrule (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve. A true legend xx My god, now I know how my mum felt when Elvis died !


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I just can't get my head around it. I hope someone has made a mistake.

At least he is gone doing something that he loves.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Wow, what a shock. I can hardly believe it. What a huge loss to the herping world. As much as some people didn't like crikey he did wonders for bringing reptiles into the homes of people all around the world. A very sad day indeed and one that will not be forgotton, especially the day after fathers day. 

RIP Steve Irwin, you were a legend mate. Happy Herping in the big sky above and best wishes to your family.....


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I was no great fan of Steves. But I can't knock what he has done to awaken a love of animals and for Australia the world over.

He was an enthusiastic energetic man, loud, outspoken and happy and to have his life taken from him in this way, although it shouldn't have been a surprise, given the risks he takes, has absolutely blown me away.

How many of us thought it would be via a venomous snake, or croc, or tiger ? And here, to see, a stingray snuff the life out of one of Australias most vital 'icons'.

I am crying, not for Steve, for he chose his path and the animals he crossed along it, no doubt if he had to choose a way to go, it would be a way like this, but I cry for the loss of an icon, an Australian beacon, and I am crying for Terri and the kids.

Harriet and Steve in the same year.


----------



## Mangles (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

This will be big news around the world, especially in the USA. It is already the top story on the NBC web site.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14663786/


----------



## Sparty (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P.

We loved you Steve... 
A true Australian, an awesome dad, and a great bloke...


----------



## caffiend (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

This may be as fitting a eulogy as there will ever be - The transcript from Stevo's appearance on Enough Rope with Andrew Denton:
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/enoughrope/transcripts/s960998.htm


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve irwin,a legend an inspiration and a great australian .will be sadly missed,condolences to his wife and children,a tragic thing to happen and a big loss for conservation and environmental issues.
baz kaz and family.


----------



## Matty.B (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

im crying :'(


----------



## JasonL (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

A sad day for us all.


----------



## insectovor (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Very very sad news, I couldn't believe it at first but it is true. My condolances go out to his family and friends. I guess he died what he loved doing most.....................................

It is a shame losing such an Australian character.....


----------



## Nome (Sep 4, 2006)

How absolutely unbelievable....what a painful way to die 

I feel so horrible that most of the world knows before his wife...his poor family left behind.

My son watched him from an extremely young age and learned his love of crocodiles from him.

A bit of info on stingray injuries here, apparently 2 people have died before exactly the same way, so certainly a freak accident.

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/stingray_injury/article_em.htm

RIP Steve


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP to ya mate......Love him or hate him you have to admit he has done amazing things for animal conservation around the world and tourism in Australia. He was a true Aussie character and I think he will be sadly missed...Not a member of my family but I feel sad over this news....cheers to you Steve and rest in peace mate.....Condolences to Terry and the Kids.....


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

surely they would have got hold of terri first, there is no way they would be alowd to release that without her knowing, and if they did im sure they will all have a nice legal battle on their hads


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

The initial report apparently came from a Government source, there is no need for the media to wait until the next of kin is notified I wouldn't think ?


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Cant believe it but i know its true,my sincere condolences to Terry and every one at the Australia Zoo,Steve you were a man that many would love to have been my prayers are with your family.


----------



## Lurk (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



Matty.B said:


> im crying :'([/quote]
> I am with you there...My daughter is 7 and she loves Steve irwin..We have all his docs and his movie and she has his Wiggles movie that she will not part with.......I cant stop crying and she is crying too....He was the best ay what he did.
> 
> I wish this were not true


----------



## Kersten (Sep 4, 2006)

It's entirely possible to do unfortunately and it's not illegal. It's....I guess the word would be inappropriate. But that's an understatement. But not illegal. I just hope for their sakes that wherever the kids are it's somewhere away from from TVs or radios and that they hear this from someone close to them. As horrible as this sounds it's probably a moment that his wife has lived with the knowledge would come eventually. That doesn't make it any better for her though no doubt


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Yes its true.......... Well at least he went out doing what he loved!!!!


----------



## kel (Sep 4, 2006)

i read he was stung through the heart http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200609/s1732439.htm


----------



## Robbo (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

just heard about this when i got home 
he will be missed by a lot of people 
and my thoughts go to his family


----------



## Sparty (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



cwarren72 said:



> Not a member of my family but I feel sad over this news..



He was part of the family, Animal lover, Environmentalist, and Aussie to the bone...

I'm down-right priveleged to say I'm those things today..


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 4, 2006)

who cares about the legal stuff...???? it's time for reflection I reckon......Reflect on how you feel about this right now and then think about when was the last time you told your friends and family how much they mean to you.....Any time and any where


----------



## RAZZA (Sep 4, 2006)

DAMN.........Report i just read said it got him through the heart....

R.I.P....Steve 

Thx for all the Entertainment you brought me and the family


Cheers


----------



## Robbo (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

opps double post


----------



## snakegal (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah Media have no morals. I bet you Terri still doesn't know. Poor thing!

Only good thing is that as she's in a remote location, someone may get in contact with her before she goes into more urbanised areas where it'll be plastered everywhere.

If they have an open funeral/memorial service, I'm there!


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

:shock:  

Watching Steve on TV catching snakes is what sparked my love of snakes, he was truely a great Australian icon and will be missed by millions of people world wide. 

R.I.P Steve. We will miss ya


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 4, 2006)

Condolences to the family.

He was a true Aussie icon, and he definitely had the passion.

Better to happen doing what you love, as opposed to on the way to the shop to get some milk.


----------



## bigbing (Sep 4, 2006)

Steve Irwan was a conservationost extrordinair about all reptiles, I learned much from him over the years , always the showman with a great message of understanding re all the not so cuddly creatures, we'll miss you mate ..................


----------



## Stevo (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P Steve, my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## krusty (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

thats not good,and i feel so sorry for him and his family.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P Steve .


----------



## nickvelez (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

thats dreadful. bad news indeed. RIP Steve.

but hey what a full and active life he led. top guy.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

My mum came out and told us. I don't think its a hoax.. If it is it is a sick one
I wasn't a huge fan but his fantastic work with animals and the environment cannot be put aside. He was an awesome person and it is a real loss to the australian community.
RIP Steve


----------



## FAY (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



> but hey what a full and active life he led. top guy.


Like they say 'it is not the years in your life...but the life in your years' and Steve certainly lived life to the fullest.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Sorry if it's already been said... But he wasn't just an aussie legend.. he was a world wide phenomenom! He made me believe that people in this world can be, and will be, passionate about something - No man has that much passion... He was amazing! Didn't like some of his antics, getting up close and personal, and finally that was his dimise.

Steve, you will be missed... You were a champion of animals, and especially misunderstood reptiles.


----------



## mertle (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P Mate

My Brother in law rang to tell me, it's a shock, you never know when your times up.

My condolences to his family, they are the ones left behind to deal with this.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



GARTHNFAY said:


> > but hey what a full and active life he led. top guy.
> 
> 
> Like they say 'it is not the years in your life...but the life in your years' and Steve certainly lived life to the fullest.



Exactly right! No point in living to 100 if you're rapped up in cotton wool the whole time. I envy the life he lived, we can all learn alot from him. He was a top Aussie.


----------



## rumpig (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

OMG he's gone rest in peace big fella we will all be thinking of you...........................


----------



## Snow1369 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve!


----------



## NCHERPS (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

That's terrible!
People can say what they like about him, but he was one of Australia's most successful exports and has brought alot of attention to Reptiles worldwide.
My thoughts and condolences go out to his family.

Neil


----------



## jessop (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

What devstating news! I'm still in shock!!! He was a true aussie icon, a great family man, and a hero to so many people! He did so many good things for conservation and will be sorely missed. It is a sad day when such an active person with so many 'apparent' years left passes in such a way. No-one IMO can replace such a guy, he will leave a big empty space in the animal/conservation world... R.I.P Steve, condolences to terri and children.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Just heard that terri and family have been notified, now it really hits home


----------



## freerider (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P Stevo, He did some amazing things for our country, Herpotology and conservation, he will be missed so much, and condolences to his wife and kid's ,what a horrible thing to happen. 
I feel like crying... :cry: :cry: He was a hero to me when I was a youngin (hell...he still is) At least he died doing what he loved 
R.I.P Crikey


----------



## Veredus (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

A great world hero who died doing what he was born for, such a sad shock to learn that a man as great as him has been killed.
R.I.P Steve


----------



## Allan (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I thought it was a joke when I first heard the news but then read it for myself and realised it was true.
Although I never really watched his shows, I feel very sad and even more so for his family.
Steve, you will be remembered.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I just read it on my other forum... shock isnt it.. poor family.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Clip taken from news1130.com

Queensland ambulance service spokesman Bob Hamil confirmed that a diver had been killed by a stingray off Lowe Isles Reef, but said the person's name wasn't being released pending notification of the family.


----------



## zard (Sep 4, 2006)

What a sad day for Australia. Regardles of anyones personal feeling towards Steve he was an amazing atribute to our country.

RIP Steve
My most heartfelt condolences to his family and staff.


----------



## snakeinthegrass (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

What a sad day. RIP Steve


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Steve irwin was a good guy
i cant belive that happened  
RIP STEVE IRWIN


----------



## tebz (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

i just wanna say he was a great inspiration to us all and i am new to herps sort of and he was such an inspiration and all his hard work with conservation!!RIP STEVO we luv ya m8


----------



## nightowl (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve


----------



## geckodan (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I knew Steve on a personal level having worked directly with him for 6 years. Under all that hype was a nice bloke with an oddly secret passion for knob tail geckoes. Sad to see him gone.


----------



## Davo66 (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG, I am numb!! with all his over the top antics he had a simple message regarding animal conservation and for that and his family I feel a great loss. Truely suprised by how sad this news has hit me! Was an inspiration and a role model. 

Davo


----------



## jordo (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

OMG I'm completely shocked I just found out, stingray tagged him whilst filming in Cairns :cry: 
He had such a love for life and had just started a family its so sad :cry:
The best, cleanest zoo I've ever been to, he has done so much for Australian tourism and for our wildlife and conservation, I hope Terry carries on his goals. Gee I just can't believe it another lesson to take nothing for granted.
I wish I could have personally meet him, such an inspiration over the TV for all those years.
Condolences to the Irwin family.
Jordan


----------



## freddy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

this is bullshit :!: :cry: 

why do ppl like that die young and yet murderers and childmolesters are still alive and breathing :?: 
yeah real fair :roll: :cry: 
He was my hero and is the person that inspired me to get into herps from my first trip to his park he told me that i will grow to love herps from the moment he handed me a python (first time i ever touched a snake)
my condolences to terri and the kids :cry:


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Good on ya stevo, the time and effort put into his conservation funds have saved Animals from extinction. He will be sadly missed in the Animal word. R.I.P.


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve.

Your zoo was amazing, your shows were amazing, your life was amazing.


----------



## Beechy (Sep 4, 2006)

What a sad day. I have loved watching this bloke for years and will sadly miss him even though I didn't know him personally. I think the world will miss him not just Australia.
R.I.P Steve.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I just got a call from someone, apparently his wife is bush walkin around tazzie and they cant get a hold of her to notify her, i think her name was terry or something?


----------



## dodgie3 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mate you will be missed :cry: 

RIP Steve.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



> I think the world will miss him not just Australia.


definatly, steve is apparently like god over in the american peoples eyes, and japanese too apparently.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



Xenogenesis said:


> I just got a call from someone, apparently his wife is bush walkin around tazzie and they cant get a hold of her to notify her, i think her name was terry or something?



Please read the last 9 pages


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I still cant belive it, this man is the reason I got into reptiles it feels as if I've lost a member of my family. I'm hoping to hear that it was all just some elaberat hoax.


----------



## spitso (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Nah its true. Unfortunately!!!!!!! I think we should have 1 minute silence and remember all the good things steve erwin have done. ...........................


----------



## Kaotic (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

man this sucks.


----------



## redline (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve


----------



## pixie (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

today tonight in melbourne have the 'exclusive' of 'how stingrays attack' ..... i hate the media..... does his wife know yet


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Feeling worse the more the day rolls on..... Just bloody tragic!!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

What no1 going to bag the man out?
Hope those that have in the past regret it now he is gone. He will surely be missed. A real shame &amp; huge loss to Herpetology &amp; conservation in general


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



pixie said:


> today tonight in melbourne have the 'exclusive' of 'how stingrays attack' ..... i hate the media..... does his wife know yet



Yes she is on her way home


----------



## pythonkisses (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP STEVE, what a sad loss not only for Aust but the rest of the world not everyone liked him but he slowly found a way into our lives and hearts thoughts go out to terri and the kids we should all put in to send terri some flowers or something from all APS members.

Sam


----------



## Possum (Sep 4, 2006)

I really can't think of much more to say than what everyone here has already expressed. 
It is truely awful, it shows we need to cherish every minute with those we love and care about.
Live life to the fullest and enjoy your passion and zest it is what makes us who we are!
Steve will be sorely missed but he has done great things for Australian Conservation and that will never be forgotten.
My condolescences go out to everyone who feels even the slightest loss for this great Australian icon.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 4, 2006)

Man thats knocked me over :shock: 

I can not believe it.


RIP Steve.


----------



## jessop (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I know i'll be having a beer or two for Steve tonight! (not that i need an excuse to have a beer). Think a few people will be raising their glasses in 'cheers' to such a great guy who led a terrific life! Anyone know what his favourite beer was? will be buying a few of them in his honour...


----------



## jordo (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



> today tonight in melbourne have the 'exclusive' of 'how stingrays attack' ..... i hate the media..... does his wife know yet


Yeah they'll probably portray them as man-hunting beasts exactly what Steve wouldn't want.


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes Terri is aware of what has happened. Terri is on her way back tonight via Brisbane. 

I think the name of this post should be changed. I don't think the title "Steve Irwin Dead" is in-appropriate. Could the mods please look into this.

No offense to the person who started it. I just think it should be changed becuase this thread will go on for a long time and be read by members for years to come.

RIP Steve


----------



## becsta (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve. flowers would be a nice idea..


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2006)

diamond_python said:


> Yes Terri is aware of what has happened. Terri is on her way back tonight via Brisbane.
> 
> I think the name of this post should be changed. I don't think the title "Steve Irwin Dead" is in-appropriate. Could the mods please look into this.
> 
> ...



Yes I know its a bit blunt I'm sorry I was in a state of shock when I wrote it and it was bugging me earlier, I tried to change it but was past 60mins and wouldn't let me, at first I thought someone was pulling my leg, I didn't mean to be disrespectful, and please feel free to change it to just Steve Irwin mods. I am still in a bit of shock and trying to explain to my 6 and 3 year olds who idolise him was difficult. My best to Terri and family. Thanks


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't think you were being disrespectful. Just thought it needed a change now the facts have been made public. Thanks to whoever changed it.


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

i would just like to again say wat a great bloke steve was. He was my hero and i have all his dvds

RIP Steve :cry:


----------



## caffiend (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I just had a look a the comments on the "Enough Rope" transcript site and the admins have stated that they will replay Steve Irwin's interview along with the Don Chipp interview tonight on Denton, rescheduling Raelene Boyle for next week.
Poignant viewing no doubt...




> Date: 4/09/2006 3:50 PM
> Subject: steve irwin
> Comment: Put Steve irwin interveiws on tonight and not Don Chip. Not that Don chip is not Worthy. Just I think that we could celebrate Steves life in laughter.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## cris (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



> Anyone know what his favourite beer was? will be buying a few of them in his honour...


no beer he didnt drink. 



> Yeah they'll probably portray them as man-hunting beasts exactly what Steve wouldn't want.


I saw the channel 7 news and they said they are peaceful creatures that dont attack unless provoked. I cant really see how you could make a sting ray look like it would attack anyone.


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2006)

diamond_python said:


> I didn't think you were being disrespectful. Just thought it needed a change now the facts have been made public. Thanks to whoever changed it.


 I know and thanks to who changed it!


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

It's funny, when my grandmother passed on I didn't shed a tear. Then the closest friend to our family (she was going to raise me) passed on, again I didn't shed a tear. But now with the news of Steve, I am chocking up real bad.


----------



## Kaotic (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

at least steve passed doing what he love best


----------



## Tryonreef (Sep 4, 2006)

*RIP STEVE*

RIP Steve, What an absolutely tragic thing to happen. Up until 5 years ago I have been a pro fisherman in North Queensland for 15 years and know only too well the dangers of being hit by a sting ray .I have had one get me in the hand once and have removed their barbs on numerous occasions from wounded deckhands, the pain when you get stuck by one is absolutely excruciating. Steves death is very unusual way to die,especially from a sting ray barb which usually only manage to penetrate feet ,fingers or hands.
Approx 10 years back my mate who was a copper in Cooktown at the time attended a fatality near Princess Charlotte Bay in far Noth Qld . The deceased in this incident had died on a prawn trawler from a sting ray wound to the chest. This poor gentleman was by himself at the time and was killed whilst hauling his nets on to his boat .He was found days later and apparently the vessel had remained with the engine still engaged until it ran out of fuel.He was lying on the deck with the Ray close by and his catch rotting on the sorting tray.
So on rare occassions this type of event may occur but in Steves case the question is , "How did he get in a position especially under water to have a sting ray curl its tail over its own back and get him in the chest"?.
More facts on this event will no doubt come to light in the near future but on a parting note" Farewell Steve you will be missed and never forgotten.
Scott


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



Kyro said:


> Just looked at current stories on 7, 9 &amp; 10 websites &amp; didn't see anything, think someone,s pulling your leg but hey, maybe not



Turn ya tv on, I wasnt guna believe it untill i seen it either, i had to watch it wit my own eyes too, i think we all wish they were pulling our leg


----------



## star11 (Sep 4, 2006)

Rest in Peace Steve, and thoughts to your friends and family. :cry:


----------



## rxattak (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

i have just spoken to my sister who was a favourite of steves[she worked at australia zoo till she was pregnant] she is going for the funeral 
she is keen to take a few trancripts from fellow forum uses plz no crap 
it will be placed in a capsule to be put to piece with steve 


cheers phill


----------



## Kyro (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



> Take that back,just watched it on the news, his poor family


Read the whole thread


----------



## dynea (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Steve Irwan is a Australian Legend and wont be forgoten...R.I.P


----------



## beknluke (Sep 4, 2006)

Does anyone have an address to which we can send flowers and/or cards to Aust Zoo staff and the Irwins?

:sad:

RIP Steve


----------



## TurtleHermit (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Today is a tragic day for Australia. 
RIP Steve Irwin.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I agree Sam id be into giving a donation to send Terri some flowers,also as a mark of respect our msn names have a turtle now in front of them,as small gesture for such a wonderfull aussie.

Odessa


----------



## nom (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I couldnt believe it today, like it wasnt real, but then watching the news tonite, it was all too real and I couldnt stop crying. I feel so bad for his wife and children, its just a tradegy. RIP Steve Irwin...


----------



## shiner (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Condolences to Terri and the kids,

Truly a sad day for everyone,

He used to drive me spare with his antics; but all the same, Credit where Credit is due he was the best thing for Australian and World Conservation and Herpetology and will be missed by many.


RIP Steve


----------



## neysie (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

It is definately a DARK day for all animal enthusiasts alike. Steve Irwin was a wonderfully passionate person about ALL animals and has done some amazing work towards the conservation of our wildlife. Not to mention, broken down the silly old attitudes towards herps. My thoughts are with his entire family and anything short of a full state funeral would be an insult. He is such an icon and will be dearly missed. I am godsmacked. What a tragedy........... RIP Steve Irwin :cry:


----------



## blair (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

poor steve you left this world to soon

REST IN PEACE 
YOU ARE MY HERO 

DAM STINGRAYS


----------



## trader (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

:cry: a very tragic death, Steve will be *sorely* missed by the world! 

I am in shock! I am drawing comfort from the fact Steve died doing what he loved most. Still so very, *very* sad.....

Deep condolences to Terry and the children.

Judy


----------



## Sparty (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



craig.a.c said:


> It's funny, when my grandmother passed on I didn't shed a tear. ..... But now with the news of Steve, I am chocking up real bad.



I'm exactly the same. 
I'm so shocked, I too would like to know an address to send something..


----------



## Reptilegirl (Sep 4, 2006)

its so strange to hear that someone famous like steve could just up and die.. it really makes you think.. i hope his family is coping alright... and they continue his legacy on by further helping our and other countries native fauna..
g's hehad a personality to him.. not one that everyone liked.. but everyone sure did know him.. and i think we can all agree he has done some great thing for animal conservation..

Megz


----------



## hairyman (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

My familys thoughts are with terry and the kids

RIP steve today Australia lost a true ledgend 
He will be sorley missed


----------



## maskedplover (Sep 4, 2006)

*Steve Irwin R.I.P*

He was certainly an important figure for conservation the world over, I don't think we will see many quite like him for some time yet.
It's a real shame he had to go so soon.

R.I.P Stevo

Kurtis Lindsay


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I was 6 metres up a ladder when i received a text message from my brother around 2pm. I was in instant shock and immediately thought of Steve's wife and kids.

I just cant get my head around this. It's more of a shock to me than the death of Diana and September 11 put together.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 4, 2006)

The address for the Australia Zoo is
Glasshouse Mountains Tourist Route
Beerwah Qld 4519
email addy is [email protected]


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I go to QLD herping every year for a couple months, and every year, I go to Australia zoo to see what has changed.. Last year Stave gave me a wave and hello as he went past on a 4 wheeler with his son on his lap. This years visit will not be the same.  

Such a sad day for the wildlife community.. :cry:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

**** i cant believe it i was heading there in 2 weeks.....lets just hope someone can carry on the legacy of the Zoo and his passion for Australia......RIP Steve, a true Aussie icon....


----------



## Jen (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

the media does not care who it hurts in order to get the scoop. i was lucky not to hear of my boyfriends death on the radio or tv, as i had them off at the time. i can only hope Terri does not find out in such an impersonal manner. love and condolences to her and the kids. Steve left us all a fantastic legacy in the form of Australia Zoo, as well as all the television specials that he did. he will be missed, but not forgotten.


----------



## Kali7 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

His personality and enthusiasm might have grated on some, along with his support of Howard, but whatever else he was, he was fair dinkum in his love of Australian wildlife. He single handledly has done more for Australian Reptiles than anyone else, from taking money out of his own pocket, to increasing awareness.... his motives at least could never be questioned. 
R.I.P to a top bloke and I hope that his good work continues.


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Wow.. I just read hundreds of posts from you guys .. ( I actually skipped the last few pages it got too much) I cry for Steve, but I mostly cry for Terri and Bindi and Bob. Bob the most cause he will not have the memories the others do. Australia Zoo was where I held my first python and fell in love with them. I always loved his shows, he was the lovable aussie dickhead, he got you excited and passionate. As said previously, if it's a public funeral, I'll be there.


----------



## Linus (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I had just finished watching one of his docos on animal planet and swithced to chnnel 9 news to see the headline story about him dying. I am gutted. I have always been a staunch supporter of Steve and I am devastated for his family and all who new him closely. It would leave a big hole in peoples lives to lose someone like Steve.

He was a bloody champion and as someone said earlier I will treasure my DVS all the more now. So long mate

:cry:


----------



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Hopefully this will spark many to become wildlife worriors like Steve, he did more for our eccology than any single person, he was a true aussie icon full of true aussie spirit.


----------



## bluey2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P Steve, you are a Great Man and you will be missed by many.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Love him or hate him 
Steve Irwin was a enthusiastic conservationist,
i respected him for that .


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

im not terribly sentimental but damn there goes a real man.........


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P


----------



## Kali7 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Andrew Denton: A lot of people see you as this... this larger than life Steve Irwin, in some ways a one-dimensional, almost cartoon character. But what they, perhaps, don't know is you've bought huge tracts of land in Australia, Vanuatu, Fiji, US. Why have you done that?

Steve Irwin: I'm a conservationist through and through, Andrew. That's, er...that's why I was put on this planet, um, for the benefit of wildlife and wilderness areas. That's what I'm into. That's what makes me pumped, mate. That's what myself and Terry and our families have been all about. 

from http://www.abc.net.au/tv/enoughrope/transcripts/s960998.htm


----------



## RooOfBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

Unbelievable!!! What are the freaking odds of THAT happening?! He was extremely popular in the U.S. - I don't know how many of my friends there have said "crikey" at one time or another. :lol: He was definitely a bit dramatic some (all) of the time, but hey, that was just part of his "schtick". Personally, I loved the guy. RIP Steve...


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

Love him or hate him…Steve was one of those people with a contagious enthusiasm for life and wildlife protection, I heard at work via sms that he had died and really didn’t believe it, it was confirmed just then by TV’s Today tonight and believe me a tear was shed…I feel sick that I have bagged the man at times but more sick that one of wildlife’s great ambassadors has passed away. Steve TV wildlife warrior awareness campaigns has no doubt been the most positive contributions to nature, and I am positive that his passion and legacy will continue for many years. I haven’t always seen eye to eye with Steve but I can tell you that once you have met him and worked with him you will always take something special away and for that Steve I thankyou. My deepest and sincere condolences to the Irwin family this is a huge shock to the world. Rest in Peace Steve and now you and your beautiful mother can look upon the Earth and see what your devotions have helped the worlds natural treasures… 

Marc


----------



## bwana (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P. Steve,
Condolences to his Dad, Wife and Children.
Sad day.


----------



## Goannas1 (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P steve you will be missed :cry:


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P

OMG i still cannot believe it, he was my biggest fan and its so so sad for his family and also he could have had many more years being one of Australias largest icons.

i will miss him greatly, and i didnt even get to meet him (would of loved to meet him, im truely crying


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

i met the man once when i worked at seaworld, they had a sick dugong they couldnt work out what the prob was so they called staeve....we wwere like schoolkids all trying to get his attention and shake his hand, and you could see in his eyes he just wanted to look after the dugong....he looked like a father worried about one of his kids.....thats what he was, the godfather of his natural environment.....hope someone steps up to the plate to fill the void because we need someone like that in this country to remind people its not all about high rises and real estate and maximum mileage .....


----------



## adbacus (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I don't wish to hijack the thread, but not just one great aussie was lost today, but 2.

Colin Thiele, the author of Storm Boy also passed away.

Both Steve and Colin shared a special aspect of the world with us. Each in their own way shed a spark in the world, and the world seems just a little bit dimmer without them.

My condolences to both their families.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Sep 4, 2006)

He was on the same flight as me when I first arrived in Australia. The only contact with the rest of the world when you live overseas. I was so surprised when I saw Him on the plane. I went to his zoo the first day I was here. I so would have loved to meet him. Your work in the field will be sorely missed. One of the few healthy idles for kids to look up to these days!


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 4, 2006)

Australia &amp; the World today lost a true hero of conservation. I'll remember Steve as someone who showed the public at large, that creatures such as snakes should not be feared, but respected and conserved. R.I.P Steve Iriwin 

Chanty79


----------



## sevrum (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P Stevo


----------



## indicus (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I've just walked through the door to here this truly sad, sad news.....i am in shock to say the least...
It hits home and makes one feel how very very fragile life is....Here was a man who lived his dream till the very end....I will always praise him for his genuine love and passion towards all animals....It is a real loss to Australians and the world alike. I humbly wish the best to his family and friends; my heart goes out to them...I'll now go and have a few drinks for a man i will always consider a true lover of our unique wildlife......
All the best Steve; you died doing what you love.....


----------



## brucey (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

a very talented, special man.
the world will miss him


----------



## wil (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

its just so hard to sink it in!


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I met Steve when i used to work at Featherdale Wildlife Park in Doonside..
We spent the entire day with him and i learnt more about our animals
then i had in my whole time working there. RIP Steve don't think anyone
will be able to replace you.
Condolences to his wife and children


----------



## wil (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

the thought that he has gone!


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Yes rest in peace steve irwin.
he was a great insipirational man.


----------



## bigbing (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Sufice to say that Steve Irwin accomplished in his short life with reptiles what anyone of us would only ever dream about


----------



## Dave82 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

It's obvious Steve will be missed, a great guy. I am dissapointed I never got to visit his zoo while he was there


----------



## gillsy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

To all his family and friends stay strong.

Growing up on the Sunshine Coast, I'm sure I'm one of many that have visited his park so many times.

His park is one of the reasons I love snakes. 

RIP Steve and I hope your family keeps your dream of conservation alive, one that you died trying to to.


----------



## Skorpious (Sep 4, 2006)

This is crap.  Still in shock.
My condolscenes to Terri and the kids.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

everyone that uses msn are putting (tu) on there signatures....pass it on....respect


----------



## Jonathon (Sep 4, 2006)

A good bloke who educated alot of people about our native wildlife. RIP steve, and god bless.


----------



## Firesnake (Sep 4, 2006)

*!!!*

poor Steve. what a loss. he tried to show everyone that reptiles aren't all bad and to love and respect wildlife. he was a great ambassador for herp lovers. 
i am so glad he managed to halt the appalling croc hunting idea for the NT (good one Howard, you loser). i am totally shocked by this. 

RIP Mr Irwin :cry:


----------



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe instead of sending flowers, we should all donate $10 to his wildlife conservation scheme thru aust zoo, i think he would have liked this better than flowers that will die in a few days.
JMO.
sil.


----------



## Kaotic (Sep 4, 2006)

I think that would be a great idea pythoness


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree Pythoness.


----------



## Goannas1 (Sep 4, 2006)

good idea pythoness


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

dad and me step mum were both quite shock, both quite upset, i could see dad wanted to cry but was holding it in, i still cant believe it happened, we r gonna miss the guy


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

and i would do that pythoness


----------



## Simple (Sep 4, 2006)

pythoness said:


> Maybe instead of sending flowers, we should all donate $10 to his wildlife conservation scheme thru aust zoo, i think he would have liked this better than flowers that will die in a few days.
> JMO.
> sil.



We would definitely be in for that. I still can't believe it; I never thought he'd die. Their park is so awesome, I just hope that the family and friends have the strength to carry on with it all, and as mentioned many times over, our thoughts and best wish go to his wife and kids.


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

The tv reports make me cry, i think i'm still in disbelief. Could you imagine having to be the one to tell his wife and his daughter? It crushes my heart. I hope they can get some privacy to grieve as they please, although i think a lot of australians consider the irwins as part of their lives and it is as if we've all lost this special person. I pray for his family...


----------



## Haydz (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

well steve had some great expeiriences like a handling a black mambo or puff adder now those are some bad snakes i can't believe he's dead he's full on like invincible R.I.P Steve


----------



## Kaotic (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



> you imagine having to be the one to tell his wife and his daughter?



i would hate to imagine how hard it would of been for terry to explain to the kids that they are never going to see thier daddy again


----------



## Haydz (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

wat are they gonna do if they run out of crocodile hunter shows


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I wouldn't imagine anyone would be so insensitive and I for one don't regret bagging him in the past, are we supposed to go through life worrying about everything we say in case someone we have criticised dies tragically ? 
It is a great loss for this country .



JandC_Reptiles said:


> What no1 going to bag the man out?
> Hope those that have in the past regret it now he is gone. He will surely be missed. A real shame &amp; huge loss to Herpetology &amp; conservation in general


----------



## thals (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP to a great Aussie icon and a trully loved family man :cry: :cry: :cry: 
Needless to say he'll be missed by millions.
The donation idea to Australia Zoo Conservation is a great idea, I knw I'd be willing to be part of it, we should get together as an online community and organise something.


----------



## alby (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

r.i.p mate its very sad moment i think for us all


----------



## tweety2 (Sep 4, 2006)

its a very sad day for all of us as lovers of reptiles and animals as a whole lisa and i will have heavy hearts as we loved the guy for who he was and what he has done for the reptile community in australia we join with everyone else online in wanting to send our condolences to his wife and kids he will never be replaced rip steve you will be sadly missed


----------



## ThePaintedLady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RIP Steve...*

*My heartfelt condolences goes to Terrie, Bindi and young Bob.

Steve was a sometimes controversial man but his love for animals far surpassed any other top celebrity who puts their face out there for conservation.

The amount of work he did to promote reptiles was nothing but exceptional.

We have him to thank for many captive breeding programs that will ensure that not just us but the next generation of adults will enjoy the many beautiful animals on this great earth.

RIP Steve and 'Thank You'....

Jo Burkitt.
President.
Society of Frogs and Reptiles.*


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: RIP Steve...*

I was told that he was dead today during school, 
was i shocked at this news, no. he was a risk taker and the odds were stacked againt him, if you play the lottery enough times you will eventually win. however i can not begin to understand or comprehend the suffering that his wife, Terri or his two children are going to undergo. I can only hope that they are surounded by friends and family in this time of sorrow. 

my condolences to the family, may steve rest in peace,

andrew


----------



## kabuto (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Im still in shock it is so hard to believe i thought he would live forever.The hardest thing for me is telling my young children tomorrow morning they both idealized him and my son was very proud of being at the same school that Steve Irwin went to when he was young.RIP Steve-And may a flight of angels guide you on your way-Shakespeare (Hamlet it hink?)


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: RIP Steve...*

i can't put into words how i'm feeling, as my close friends know i just went on a holiday just to go to his zoo, he was my idol and my herp hero, i'm just so distrort,

out of respect for steve this will be my only post on here tonight, i'll miss him and the whole world has lost a legend, 

RIP STEVE.......................


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

I honestly don't now what to say. i am sad for him but I honestly think he wouldn't have minded the way her went. It is his family I feel worst for. 

R.I.P Steve You were one of the best ambassadors for australian wildlife and your conservation efforts will be forever remembered.


----------



## zobo (Sep 4, 2006)

very very sad news, my wife won't stop crying, he was very important to a lot of people and will be missed. I feel for is wife and kids, but in the long run it will make them stronger and hopefully continue his legacy. 
RIP


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 4, 2006)

He is the face of everyone who has ever smiled when they have held a snake or lizzard, he is the face of every one of us.


R.I.P Steve.......


----------



## pugsly (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pic!

I think we shoudl send this thread up there, just to let them know how many herpers alone are thinking of them..


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

WOW, just watched Andrew Denton, missed that the first time it was on, has really hit home now and has changed the way i think even more, really makes you appreciate your family coz ya just dont know how much time ya have, I would hate to leave my family like that. He really was a true legend. :cry:


----------



## snakegal (Sep 4, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing earlier! I'm sure Australia Zoo and Steves family would appreciate the support! And Steve would too if he was here, I bet.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm still in shock, my deepest sympathies go out to Terri, Bindi and Bob. He was a great man.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

AGAMIDAE said:


> everyone that uses msn are putting (tu) on there signatures....pass it on....respect



Can we put that little turtle in our sig? if so how


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Steve - You cast a shadow that covered us all - RIP your a champion


----------



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

the turtle in your sig is for msn, (tu) 
Such a sad day.
i heard from my friend at aussie zoo, who was at work today, poor thing.
will have more news tomorrow, hopefully there will be a public memorial, i know many will want to pay their respects in person. i know i will.
R.I.P Steve.
Condolences to Terri and Bindi and Bob.


----------



## kahn_10 (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP STEVE --> a true legend who worked wonders for wildlife conservation.
deepest condolences to Terri and the kids we will always feel for you and mourn over the loss of a great man.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 4, 2006)

I just watched the denton interview. 

I still can't get my head around this. I really wouldn't have thought it would affect me like it has. I first heard about it when i read this thread, i have never felt like this when someone i don't know has passed away. I hoped that it was someone making a bad joke. His memory will live for a long time to come.

Steve you are going to be missed, rest in peace mate.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 4, 2006)

Steve,
You were the enthusiasm, the hope, the proud father, the loving husband and the insperation to a new 
generation of environmentalists.
Always full on, on fire,switched on.
Condolances to Terri, Bindi and Bob, and the staff at Australia zoo.
Ride the big waves now mate
Hendrix


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Wouls an AAPS get together as a tribute to Steve be a silly idea?


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Why dont we have an APS get together as a tribute towards Steve?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

i would be there
I just read thw whole thread and I was fine until that photo
Damn i'm like a broken water main
Poor Terri and the kids.....


----------



## LeaBilby (Sep 4, 2006)

I am so sad! Someone who truly believed that loving animals is not madness! There are so few people in the public eye who give so selflessly to the animal world and who would defend their rights to the death! You are a true warrior Steve, the world is truly a better place from your presence!


----------



## Reptile City (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P Steve Irwin!
I will miss your documentries that wont now be made.
This sux so bad!  
Steve would have had a blast with his life &amp; he is very lucky for that.
I would have loved to meet Steve &amp; talked reptiles.
All the best for the IRWINS.
I bet Steves now in charge of Noahs Arc!
I will miss him!  

Jason


----------



## pythonkisses (Sep 4, 2006)

i just got emailed this thought i would share.

Steve Irwin a man of his words,
You never let us down even if u are not around,
im so sorry for your family's lost,
But mate I cant thank you enough,
You saved my brothers life,
If only I could of saved yours,
I will always take my hat off on this day,
The 4th of September,
Just to remember a great Aussie bloke.


----------



## zen (Sep 4, 2006)

Crikey ! :shock: What a shock!
He was a colourful character alright. What a way to go!  
At least he lived a full life. I feel for his family. Especially sad for his wife &amp; little ones. :cry: 


I always thought that his manner of handling venomous snakes in particular was irresponsible &amp; unorthodox. Not a good example to kids in this regard. :roll: 
But he was a true showman &amp; promoted an understanding of reptiles which was good.



> You do know that one of his biggest campaigns was against the private keeping of reptiles?


I didn't know that!  A bit hypocritical methinks, him having a huge collection himself.

We're all human though &amp; none of us is perfect.
He's without doubt *one of a kind and a legend that will long be remembered *RIP~ Steve Irwin.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 4, 2006)

Regardless of whether he gave a damn or not, he played a big part in alot of herpers lives (mine included) i visited his park in the early 90s and that fueled alot of the fire i had for reptile keeping.
His shows inspired me as a young and stupid 10yr old to go out catching lizards and snakes.

I know things in my herping life would definatley be different had he not be o the scene, i think alot of people would feel the same.

Really even if he hated private keepers he still inspired many and will continue to.

GO STEVE GO!


----------



## NoOne (Sep 5, 2006)

Not by a long shot mate.


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 5, 2006)

This is such tragic news  And as dugadugabowbow has already pointed out, this is a huge loss to the reptile world, I personally wasn’t too keen on the guy but he was a monumental ambassador for reptile education and conservation.
His level of enthusiasm keep most children (and some adults!) glued to the TV, and that in it's self ensured the information was absorbed ...in some cases perhaps without them even realising it!.
I can only offer my deepest condolences to his family &amp; friends.


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

well said MM .....it hurts


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



africancichlidau said:


> > campaigns was against the private keeping of reptiles? !
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you guys that have been here awhile know my opion on the private keeping campains and ultimately lost my job there over it...but thats a very tiny negative aspect of what Steve did for reptiles around the world and I am sure he can be forgiven...for that.


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

mate we all know his feelings on the subject but we also know that he did so much for the cityslickers who would never have turned on a doco unless it was the playboy mansion......and Marc you must be in two minds but mate theres no guilt ot be felt and no regrets to be had as long as you blow a kiss to the sky and give a big thumbs up.......


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

lol...very true


----------



## alumba (Sep 5, 2006)

R.I.P steve :cry:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 5, 2006)

> You do know that one of his biggest campaigns was against the private keeping of reptiles? I don't think he would give a damn what herpers thought!


not realy true phill.it was not 'one of his biggest campaigns',if he had wanted to he could have made it very hard for the private collectors, but he didnt push this issue, The issue was he was worried about people with herps keeping them for the wrong reasons.
animals are being kept ,
not for the love or the betterment of herpetological study,
, but only to breed and make money.
also he was worried about the x breeding and the lack of educational value of animals kept in private collections as opposed to zoos
baz
steve irwin, still a hero in my eyes.R.I.P


----------



## zen (Sep 5, 2006)

> The issue was he was worried about people with herps keeping them for the wrong reasons.
> animals are being kept ,
> not for the love or the betterment of herpetological study,
> , but only to breed and make money.
> also he was worried about the x breeding and the lack of educational value of animals kept in private collections as opposed to zoos



Thanks for the clarification Ssssnakeman. 
If they were the aspects he was concerned about, then I think he had a good point.


----------



## pythonguy (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone who has a bad remark to say about this legend should be shot.

he was an amazing personality and i am so upset about it.. just seeing the picture of him on the front of todays herald sun holding that baby croc, i struggle to hold back the tears!

he will be forever missed and never replaced... 

RIP steve irwin..

i hope they honour him in qld with a state funeral as has been suggested, i would strongly consider the flight up there to be there to show my respect...


----------



## Stevo (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve Irwin Tribute&nbsp;[email protected]@[email protected]@http://embed.break.com/[email protected]@[email protected]@MTQ5OTMw


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

I will let you know the minuite i hear of the plans for his funeral or memorial.
if anyone who can't make it would like to send their condolences to the Irwins, please PM them to me and i will print them up and take them with me when we contribute the donations.


----------



## Goannas1 (Sep 5, 2006)

i have named my olive python steve irwin R.I.P mate


----------



## MDPython (Sep 5, 2006)

If any is still feeling a little chocked up dont watch that video of Stevo's

But its is real nice otherwise thanx stevo and pythoness Very thoughtful....

Cheers 8)


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 5, 2006)

The loss of Steve Irwin, I believe, means far more to those who saw his lifestyle as “living the dream”. It’s a sobering reality knowing that the journey we’ve been taken on through him has come to an abrupt end, and that the cast of such a unique character who’s been telling the story for so many years now, broken beyond repair. 

I felt the world seemed a little darker than usual this morning


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

I am in total shock, and was crying on and off most of yesterday afternoon. I'm sure there will be tears today too.

Although I have never met Steve or Terri, I felt like I 'knew' them...like they were members of my family...I've watched interested as Bindi came along, and then little Bob....Watching Steve talk about the day Bindi was born brings me to tears every time- he was just the most passionate man I have ever seen. He was just full of a love, a passion, an enthusiasm for his family, and for our precious environment, and especially our reptile friends. 

I feel helpless right now, not knowing what to do exactly. I want to offer my sincerest, most heartfelt sorrow for Terri and the Erwin families loss, Steve was a great mate to everyone- a true Australian Icon. As a mother, I can imagine how Terri feels having to explain to her children what has happened, and as a wife, I can imagine the loss and sorrow of losing your life companion..two things which a person never wants to have to do and feel. Terri is a strong, beautiful woman who played many roles in Steve's life, and his love for her was boundless- you could see it everytime they were on screen together.

Yesterday was a sad day in Australian Herpetology, and for Conservation, and for Australian wildlife. Steve will be sorely missed, he was a true Legend. Steve always made me smile with his candidness, his passion, and I will miss him. 

I'm sure that Terri will continue Steve's work....She loves the animals as much as he did. And Bindi has a way with animals just like Steve- she has that same passion inside her. It would be a shame to see it extinguished, as Steve so loved the fire in his little girl, and he would want her to carry on his work I'm sure. 

Goodbye dear Steve....you will be missed. Crikey my friend, Crikey.


----------



## DanN (Sep 5, 2006)

Throughout my life I have followed Steve Irwin. The man that wrestles croc’s and snuggles with snakes. Through Steve I have learned to love animals and now as his did my world revolves around them. I thank Steve Irwin for his passion in a world where passion has all but disappeared. I thank him for the all the amazing stories and adventures I feel we have embarked upon together. I thank him for his love in a world filled with hate and for always fighting for what he believed. I sit here writing and I feel his presence lost from this earth, this amazing human being who I have never met, yet who I can truly call a friend.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP Steve
you were a God amongst men.
a Hero and idol to alot of people and an australian icon.
Rest In Peace......

Cam..


----------



## cam (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP steve RIP 

You got me into herps


----------



## Goannas1 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

same with me cam


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

http://www.wildlifewarriors.org.au/


> The family wishes to advise that all donations go to Wildlife Warriors Worldwide


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

And us...although I had a love for reptiles from a young age- it was Steve who fueled my passion, and he helped me inspire that love and passion in my daughter.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

that tribute is fantastic enough to make me shed a tear or 2
RIP steve


----------



## Goannas1 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

A tribute to Steve Irwin is now showing on Animal Planet


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 5, 2006)

I have watched his docos for years. Always sitting there with my mouth open at some of his exploits. I will always remember him. RIP Steve


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*



hobbo1972 said:


> that tribute is fantastic enough to make me shed a tear or 2
> RIP steve



Agreed, still dont seem real though


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Snakes....you're spot on there mate. 

It just doesn't seem real. This year is shaping up to be a real mongrel. And there's still four months of it left.


----------



## Lurk (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

The tribute to Steve Irwin was so hard to watch so I have not showed my daughter who is 7 ...
This morning when she got up all she wanted to do was watch the news like she cant believe it or something...
I had a quick look today on e bay and that made me sad and angry,but I also felt very ashamed to think that I share this great country with these ppl who have done something that is totally un- AUSTRALIAN....But that is ok because I take comfort in knowing that these ppl were not Steves cup of tea and it is the positives that he focused on.

I will really miss this Bonza Australian and I think that we should have something like a Crikey day too....Geez we celibrate the Queens birthday why cant we celibrate a great mans life that did so much for Australia :cry: ?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Absolutely. 

When did the Queen last save wildlife, or buy up land to protect habitat, or wrestle a croc? 

I think Crikey Day is a Brilliant Idea!! 

Does anyone have a copy of the Tribute? I'd love to see it.


----------



## blair (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P steve irwin you will be missed by the world all the help have given to every one and everything the things you have tought us will live on in the hearts of your fans you where a roll model for many aussie and people around the world 


thanks for everything i will miss you,and you where my hero :'(


----------



## blair (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

i wish i had of gotten to meet you before you died and i wish i could of gone up to queens land to see you off


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

there is a tribute on tonight, channel 7, melbourne at 8pm after border security

R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## Surfcop24 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

R.I.P..... You will be missed by millions and millions of people.... And Animals too....

You have touched many people's hearts..... And just as many animals have been touched by you too....

You were and will always be a Bloody Awesome Aussie Fella...... You have done us proud....

( If he does have a state funeral.... And anyone hears when and where it will be held.... Can you please post it up.... Thanks.....)


----------



## ashman07 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

RIP STEVE


----------



## occalot (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve Irwin Dead???*

Steve You were the ulimate aussie and will be sadly missed


----------



## Reptile City (Sep 5, 2006)

One day now passed &amp; I am still waiting for this nightmare to end.
Why steve?  
you had so much more to do! :evil: 
You are a Legend Steve Irwin!  You are a Legend Steve Irwin!  You are a Legend Steve Irwin!  You are a Legend Steve Irwin!  You are a Legend Steve Irwin!  You are a Legend Steve Irwin!  You are a Legend Steve Irwin!

Still miss you!

Jason


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 6, 2006)

Steves dad just said on channel 7 that a state funeral will most likely be refused


----------



## tebz (Oct 5, 2006)

poor steve irwin so sad tebzZzz


----------

